# How long does it take for molars to come in?



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

I've done a search around here, but I haven't seen info on how long it takes for molars to come in all the way, once they start coming through. DD has been getting them for almost a month now. A bit of the top 2 have been poking through for ages, and the bottom 2 have been enormous, swollen masses for quite a while. They just won't come in!

Does it usually take so long for them to come in? She's in agony and can't sleep (Hylands doesn't help, neither does Tylenol). I guess I'm just trying to get a sense of how much longer we're in this for.


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

I'm wondering too. DS was born less than a week before your DD and we're in the same boat. He is constantly chomping and drooling and I know it's part of his whiney/clingy times that used to be so few and far between. I'm trying to be patient and compassionate toward him but it is HARD. I want to know how much longer for both of us!


----------



## Lazyhead (Mar 27, 2006)

My dd is just starting to get her 2 year molars now and all the other kiddies her age seem to already have them. It depends on how quickly they've grown their other teeth I think. My neighbor's kid pops her teeth through in a week, my dd takes weeks and weeks to get her teeth in. It's excrutiating.


----------



## deah (Apr 5, 2006)

We are in the same boat.... Swollen white gums for almost 2 months now!! And only 1 has just starting poking through!

We've done Hylands, Camila, Chammamillia, and now on Tissue Salts.... where is the releif!!


----------



## danellsar (Apr 20, 2006)

Seemed like forever. Ds's molars were swollen for about 2 weeks before the top 2 poked through. Then the bottom 2 came through about 10 days later. They're still not all the way in, but at least the pain has stopped.

By the way, eyeteeth (which we're working on now) are WORSE than molars!!!


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

They take forever! We are working on eye teeth now as well and they take just as long.


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

Oh dear! That's good to know about the eye teeth!


----------



## Justhere (Apr 3, 2006)

my ds 2 has been cutting his molars in since jan of this year. he has the bottom 2 finally, no sign of the top two yet, still cutting..3 months so far


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

It really depends. DD got her front four teeth, top and bottom, with very little fuss, and within a week start to finish. Her first year molars, on the other hand, took 4-5 months and were very painful. We'd cycle on and off every week or two, it seemed -- they'd make a push up, then stop for a little bit, rinse and repeat. I know other kiddos her age though who showed no discomfort with their molars. So it really depends on the individual kiddo. . . .


----------



## dgooding (Mar 10, 2006)

with my first two daughters, it took forever. now my 9-month-old daughter is breaking her eye teeth. we forgot what pain is it!


----------



## Henry's_Mamma (Jan 23, 2004)

I think every child (and sometimes every set of teeth) is different. All of my ds's front teeth (eye teeth forward) were horrid, as were his 2 year molars (but 1st year molars just sort of appeared). His top 2 year molars popped through in December and are still not all the way grown in, although they've finished pushing through the gums. So for us, that's about 5 months.

With his front teeth, the tooth would break the gum and then the gum would swell back over. This would repeat for weeks. It was awful.

If you aren't adverse to the idea, you might want to try some children's motrin as it has anti-inflammatory properties that Tylenol doesn't. Also, it lasts 6-8 hours. This was what finally helped my ds a little.

Good luck!


----------

